# Những tác dụng mà tổ yến mang lại cho trẻ em mà các bậc cha mẹ nên nắm rõ!



## ShoptoyenNN (19/5/19)

*Công dụng của tổ yến với trẻ em*

Trong _tổ yến_ có chứa rất nhiều Protein, các loại acid amin và nguyên tố vi lượng quý giúp mang đến rất nhiều lợi ích cho cơ thể con người đặc biệt là trẻ nhỏ.
Giúp cung cấp đầy đủ các acid amin cơ thể không tự tổng hợp được: Cơ thể con người luôn cần có đủ 20 loại acid amin. Tuy nhiên trong 20 loại acid amin đó thì có đến 9 loại cơ thể con người không thể tự tổng hợp được mà phải thông qua con đường hấp thụ từ bên ngoài. Và trong _tổ yến_ có chứa cả 9 loại acid amin trên.
- Và với trẻ em thì nhu cầu bổ sung acid amin cho cơ thể cao hơn nhiều so với  người trưởng thành. _Tổ yến sào_ có chứa 16 - 18 các loại acid amin cần thiết cho sự phát triển cơ thể con người như Tryto-phan, Cy-stein, acid aspartic, Leucine, Isoleucine,  Valine, Threonine, Glycine, Tyrosine, Methionine,  Lysine, Histidine Pro-line, Pheny-lalanine,... cụ thể như sau:

Lysine: Loại acid amin này có nhiệm vụ làm tăng khả năng hấp thụ canxi giúp xương răng chắc khỏe, hỗ trợ phát triển chiều cao, tăng cường hệ miễn dịch.
Phenylalanine: Acid amin Phenylalanine có chức năng bồi bổ não giúp tăng cường trí nhớ đồng thời tạo ra lượng vitamin D cần thiết cho trẻ.
Threonine: Hỗ trợ hoạt động của gan đồng thời giúp cơ thể trẻ hấp thu các chất dinh dưỡng từ thực phẩm hiệu quả.
Trytophan: Loại acid amin này có chức năng chuyển hóa Vitamin B3, cung cấp tiền chất của biệt chất serotonin, giúp điều hòa giấc ngủ, kích thích cảm giác thèm ăn và tăng cường khả năng hấp thụ các chất dinh dưỡng.
Valine: Giúp chữa lành tế bào cơ, hình thành tế bào mới và cân bằng nitơ. Loại acid amin này rất tốt cho trẻ, đặc biệt là trong trường hợp phải trải qua các cuộc phẫu thuật hay tiểu phẩu.
Histidine: Giúp liên kết các mô cơ bắp, hình thành chất Myelin bảo vệ các đầu dây thần kinh và kích thích khả năng tiêu hóa.
Bổ sung các nguyên tố vi lượng cần thiết: _tổ yến sào_ có chứa nhiều nguyên tố vi lượng tốt như: Fe, Mn, Zn, Cu, Br,.... Những nguyên tố vi lượng này giúp ổn định hệ thần kinh, tăng cường trí nhớ, xua tan mệt mỏi, căng thẳng do học tập và giúp kích thích tiêu hóa hấp thu qua màng ruột.
Cung cấp năng lượng cho cơ thể: _tổ yến sào_ có chứa rất nhiều protein cũng như chất đạm giúp cung cấp năng lượng cho cơ thể của trẻ. Bên cạnh đó, lượng đường galactose có trong _yến sào_ không chứa chất béo nên sẽ không gây ra tình trạng thừa cân.




​*Dùng tổ yến sào cho trẻ nhỏ như thế nào là đúng?*
- Dễ dàng thấy được những tác dụng to lớn của _tổ yến sào_ với trẻ em. Tuy nhiên để _tổ yến_ phát huy được hết những công dụng kể trên, chúng ta cần phải cho trẻ dùng đúng cách. Tùy theo độ tuổi mà bạn sẽ chế biến và cho trẻ dùng _tổ yến_ với lượng phù hợp.

Trẻ dưới 12 tháng tuổi: Chỉ nên cho dùng lượng nhỏ bằng cách chưng với nước nếu mẹ thiếu sữa hoặc trẻ quá biếng ăn.Cần nhờ đến sự tư vấn của bác sĩ nếu cho bé ăn yến trong giai đoạn này.
Trẻ từ 1 - 3 tuổi: xay _tổ yến sào_ đã chưng chín với sữa hoặc nấu thành các món ăn để bé dùng. Chỉ nên cho bé dùng tối đa 30 - 50 gram trong 1 tháng.
► Trẻ từ 3 - 10 tuổi: xay _yến sào_ đã chưng chín với sữa hoặc nấu thánh súp, cháo, chưng đường phèn,…để bé dùng. Ở giai đoạn này, mỗi ngày bạn có thể cho bé ăn từ 3 - 4 gram yến.

Thời gian dùng _tổ yến_ hiệu quả nhất là khi bụng đói vào buổi sáng hoặc buổi tối trước khi đi ngủ để cơ thể hấp thụ tốt nhất những chất dinh dưỡng có trong _tổ yến sào_. Ngoài ra, các bạn cũng nên cho bé ăn thêm những loại thực phẩm như: tôm, cá, thịt, trứng, sữa và rau quả tươi,...để cung cấp đầy đủ các chất dinh dưỡng đồng thời giúp bé ăn ngon miệng hơn.


----------

